# Cramps or IBS?



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Can IBS give women menstral-like cramps down by the ovaries? Or is IBS cramping more around and above the belly button? I've been noticing menstral-like cramping before a BM. I am going tomorrow for an ultra sound b/c the doc thinks I may have a cyst or something in uterus or on ovaries. Just wandering if it's all connected somehow.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It could be a symptom of ibs. Many women have pelvic area pain with ibs. It's still a good idea to get it checked out though, sometimes ibs symptoms mimic gyne conditions as well. I tend to get lower ab and pelvic pain associated with bm's so it's not uncommon. Take care.


----------

